# U.S.Divers Conshelf SE2?



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Have a Conshelf se2 second stage does anyone know if it is worth having it rebuilt?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know about the se2, but I keep us divers con shelf as old faithful back-up. Very reliable.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take the SE-2 second stage and hook it up to a good first stage of any kind and if it works it's good to go. Most always it's the first stage that leaks and causes the second stage to over pressure and leak a little. Very seldom do second stages (Conshelf) cause a problem.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have an SE2 on my pony. Extremely reliable and a very good breather. Used to be my primary regulator. Have it since 1991. Just like a Timex.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you for the help guys. I know you guys have a TON of experience and knowledge!!


----------



## Fonzie (Jul 10, 2012)

*Still have your SE2?*

Hi there, 
I have an SE2 that is leaking. The tech says it's cracked, which is plausible enough since I’ve had it for about 25 years! Do you still have yours and are you interested in selling it? I can rebuild mine with parts from yours, assuming yours is not cracked too.
Thanks! 
Darren


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Darren, What part do you need? What tech told you that?


----------



## Fonzie (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a hairline fracture in the housing. I've learned that this is not uncommon with this model. I've gotten 24 years of excellent use out of our SE2's, so can't complain (my wife has the same set up). This was told to me by a local scuba shop technician.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I am assuming you mean the first stage block. I have one you can have. Do you know how to set these up? If not I can help. If you are rebuilding you WILL need a rebuild kit especially if it's been a few years since rebuilding it. Give me a call.
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## Fonzie (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Ron!! However, it's the 2nd stage. Sorry, should have clarified (I was originally replying to Marmidor's post). It's usable now, but it will eventually get worse and will need replacing. I don't do much diving anymore, but just got my 13 and 11 year old boys certified, so I'm sure that will increase.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Must ne one of the newer plastic second stages! You know that any second stage will work with any first stage. Check e bay for a used second stage.


----------

